# URIEL - Massive In The Late 40's



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought I'd start a wee journal to chart any gains I hopefully make over the next 6 months with a new training twist for me.

I'm basically using a relentless pre-exhaust regime for the first time based on what my mate O'Gara has been doing. He won the Port Talbot Inters last year and got 4th in the brits so it cant be that bad lol.

You basically choose an isolation movement, pyramid up to a working weight, complete 3 sets at that weight then 2 big hard triple drop sets to fry the group - then you train like normal ontop of that.

So take today's legs - I choose the leg extension, pyramid up to working weight. Did 3 sets then 2 triple drop sets til the legs were squealing then I did 4 sets of leg press, 4 sets of hack squat, 4 sets of lying ham curls, 3 sets of standing haam curls, 6 sets of standing calf raise.

I pretty much look like this these days -

View attachment 123090


View attachment 123091


I have been holding 18 stone for about 3 months but started DnP 3 days ago ((400mg ed for 12 days) and weighed 17 stone 11lb in the gym today.

I am currently on 800Mg GB mega test EW.

Will add stuff as it occurs


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

IN, even if it's just for the humour


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lay off the fried mars bars


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another one eh sh8t for brains.....

Good luck with this one :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In for this one, if only to add a nice smell to the place


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> lay off the fried mars bars


what the fuk would a gentleman eat if thats not part of a meal? lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Another one eh sh8t for brains.....
> 
> Good luck with this one :thumbup1:


my training is always enjoyable, always intensive and hard but i am well over due learning a few new tricks bud thanks


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

In

Good luck mate, looking forward to checking out your progress


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> In for this one, if only to add a nice smell to the place


you still using that after shave bro? - A hint of Stale Pish by Jean Paul Septic Tank?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you still using that after shave bro? - A hint of Stale Pish by Jean Paul Septic Tank?


That's the fella


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is a list of movement I will pluck the pre exhaust and other movements from, nothing mind blowing really - like most training, its a doing thing not a thinking about or talking about thing but hopefully journalling will add some extra motivation.

Sample Pre-Exhaust Methods

Thighs:

Isolation Exercises:

Leg Extensions - View Exercise

Leg Curls - View Exercise

Adductor/Abductor - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Squats - View Exercise

Leg press - View Exercise

Hack Squat - View Exercise

Lunges - View Exercise

Front Squat - View Exercise

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts - View Exercise

Chest

Isolation Exercises:

Pec Deck - View Exercise

Cable Crossovers - View Exercise

Flat/Incline/Decline Dumbbell Flyes - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Incline/Flat/Decline presses (barbell, machine, dumbbell) - View Exercise

Dips - View Exercise

Back

Isolation Exercises:

Pullovers - View Exercise

Stiff-arm pull downs - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Rowing movements - View Exercise

Chins - View Exercise

Pull downs

Deadlifts - View Exercise

Deltoids

Isolation Exercises:

Side laterals - View Exercise

Front Raises - View Exercise

Rear Laterals

Compound Exercises:

Shoulder Press - View Exercise

Upright Rows (wide) - View Exercise

Traps

Isolation Exercises:

Shrugs - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Upright Rows (narrow) - View Exercise

Cleans - View Exercise

Triceps

Isolation Exercises:

Pushdown - View Exercise

Lying and Overhead Extensions - View Exercise

Kick Backs - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Close-grip Bench press - View Exercise

Dips - View Exercise

Biceps

Isolation Exercises:

Concentration Curls - View Exercise

Preacher Curls - View Exercise

Incline Curls - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Barbell Curls - View Exercise

Standing Dumbbell Curls - View Exercise

Forearms

Isolation Exercises:

Wrist Curls - View Exercise

Reverse Wrist Curls - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Reverse Curls - View Exercise

Hammer Curls - View Exercise

Calves

Isolation Exercises:

One-legged calf raise

Seated Calf Raise - View Exercise

Compound Exercises:

Standing Calf Raise - View Exercise

Calf Presses

Donkey Calf Raise


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

F**kin ELL I thought I was mad getting into the GVT madness but that sounds like an absolute Ba**ard, hope its a winner......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

*jay* said:


> F**kin ELL I thought I was mad getting into the GVT madness but that sounds like an absolute Ba**ard, hope its a winner......


I've never sh1t it from hard volume training.....as my buddy experienced I expect my maximum working set weights to initially drop then come back as my CNS gets used to the extra work and hopefully a result of new hypertrophy - that is what its all about


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the diet like at the moment mate, must he hammering some grub to hold 18 stone


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

It's either this or porn so I'm in! (Until I need some relief)


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Likewise, I'm prepared to take a hit on the weight front, but when I move into phase three, F**in bring it on. Thats when the results will come. You've got to be mentally strong also, if theres a weakness this volume lark will break people like a Natty Twiglet.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm basically using a relentless pre-exhaust regime for the first time based on what my mate O'Gara has been doing. He won the Port Talbot Inters last year and got 4th in the brits so it cant be that bad lol.
> 
> You basically choose an isolation movement, pyramid up to a working weight, complete 3 sets at that weight then 2 big hard triple drop sets to fry the group - then you train like normal ontop of that.


Look massive.. and also this method is awesome, i do this kind of, especially with deadlifts on back day


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the diet like at the moment mate, must he hammering some grub to hold 18 stone


mostly real food, about 250g protein a day then whatever i can get down my neck. 60G of whey post wo (i dont take carbs with that as i'm a natural fat cnut and carby sensitive)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What's your goal? 18stone is big!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In for endless laughs and Uriel's one liners and tips, but mostly the laughs!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> mostly real food, about 250g protein a day then whatever i can get down my neck. 60G of whey post wo (i dont take carbs with that as i'm a natural fat cnut and carby sensitive)


Quite low protein then compared to what we are all lead to believe we "need". Got an idea of daily calories?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Quite low protein then compared to what we are all lead to believe we "need". Got an idea of daily calories?


around 3500 to grow, 2800 to shrink and 4500 to get fat lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> What's your goal? 18stone is big!


I'm pretty big and acceptable lean around 17 stone (decent ab outlines, seperation and light thigh/chest striation)...18 stone I'm starting to look too soft for my personal ideal so I guess I'm looking at being fairly hard and lean around 18 stone - thats a bloody good size for me and keeps the drugs required at a level i am more than happy with


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mish said:


> In for endless laughs and Uriel's one liners and tips, but mostly the laughs!


We'll have plenty of banter bro - for sure


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> around 3500 to grow, 2800 to shrink and 4500 to get fat lol


Also lower than I thought you'd say. Hmm interesting....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Also lower than I thought you'd say. Hmm interesting....


i cant speak for anyone else now - my training and experience are at a level I have intuitively learned for years of living the life.

dont get me wrong - I KNOW how big bodybuilders eat and I go through phases where my diet follows this then drifts back to my own lifestyle - luckily I enjoy healthy food and plenty of it but I just go off the mirror for a look I like and try to keep as much beef on me as I can muster.

I have quite a blocky waist which ****es me off so I have to watch midriff fat accumulations


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> It's either this or porn so I'm in! (Until I need some relief)


good to have you around bud - how is your training going?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

In. Good luck mate.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> good to have you around bud - how is your training going?


Ok thanks U. Had an operation on my jaw a month ago and still on soft food and shakes. Training very light atm to as cant grit my teeth etc but hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll be in full flight. Been a long time coming this journal!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok - side note, My gym got these kind of hench pot noodles in by a company called advanced nutrition or something.....£3 a pot, so I got 2 of them to try on the hop.........it is the food of the devil. Evil fuking things...rehydrated pavement spue......34 grams of protein never tasted so bad...AVOID


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks U. *Had an operation on my jaw a month ago *and still on soft food and shakes. Training very light atm to as cant grit my teeth etc but hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll be in full flight. Been a long time coming this journal!


Was that an attempt by surgeons to stop you chatting sh1t?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Seein as the usual suspects are in here I might as well pretend to sub like the majority only to never be seen again


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks U. Had an operation on my jaw a month ago and still on soft food and shakes. Training very light atm to as cant grit my teeth etc but hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll be in full flight. *Been a long time coming this journal!*


Has to be a reason for a journal - I think this is a good little project


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Was that an attempt by surgeons to stop you chatting sh1t?


It would take more than those cnuts to stop my verbal bs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Seein as the usual suspects are in here I might as well pretend to sub like the majority* only to never be seen again*


like when it gets dark??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> like when it gets dark??


I have eyes and teeth I'm easily located in the dark


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

18 stone! you lumper!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

madocks said:


> 18 stone! you lumper!


yeah I'm not a bantam weight lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> I have eyes and teeth I'm easily located in the dark


lol, welcom around buddy - always cool chatting with you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

This will be a popular journal so im out.

Joking!!!!

Enjoy your new training style uriel


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> This will be a popular journal so im out.
> 
> Joking!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your new training style uriel


cheers Claire - any chance of seeing your new t1ts?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Uriel said:


> cheers Claire - any chance of seeing your new t1ts?


no fcking about there Uriel, straight to the point :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Edinburgh said:


> no fcking about there Uriel, straight to the point :lol:


I don't have teh time to be subtle.....if I bought a new gizmo - i would show it to my buddies so I'm sure @RXQueenie will be topless in no time for us


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck mate

How long you been on 800mg for and how long you planning staying on?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> cheers Claire - any chance of seeing your new t1ts?


Haha! No im reserving them for my future boyfriend 

You've seen bigger and better anyway!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Subbed...this should be interesting and entertaining :thumbup1:

Good look with the new training regime... not that you will need it being one of the biggest CNUTS on the

board already........ :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha! No im reserving them for my future boyfriend
> 
> You've seen bigger and better anyway!


well you'd be the same with my knob but i bet you wouldn't say know to an inbox lmao....only pulling your flappers, drop in whenever and enjoy the new fun bags


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Goodluck mate
> 
> How long you been on 800mg for and how long you planning staying on?


after my last cruise I did 2 ml of wildcat test 500 ew with 200 mg of tren enth..i dropped the tren enth after 10 weeks and have been on the test 800 for a couple of weeks just...it is better dosed than wild cat (in my opinion). I will stay on another few weeks and decide whether to up the dose or cruise......I might stay on through mid summer and have a couple of months off in autumn for a winter bulk


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> after my last cruise I did 2 ml of wildcat test 500 ew with 200 mg of tren enth..i dropped the tren enth after 10 weeks and have been on the test 800 for a couple of weeks just...it is better dosed than wild cat (in my opinion). I will stay on another few weeks and decide whether to up the dose or cruise......I might stay on through mid summer and have a couple of months off in autumn for a winter bulk


Decent plan, im gonna stay on for another 6 weeks then cruise for 8-10 weeks before considering doing a shic for 6-8 weeks and shock my body


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i cant speak for anyone else now - my training and experience are at a level I have intuitively learned for years of living the life.
> 
> dont get me wrong - I KNOW how big bodybuilders eat and I go through phases where my diet follows this then drifts back to my own lifestyle - luckily I enjoy healthy food and plenty of it but I just go off the mirror for a look I like and try to keep as much beef on me as I can muster.
> 
> I have quite a blocky waist which ****es me off so I have to watch midriff fat accumulations


Yeah that makes sense mate, you obviously know what works well for you. Just interesting to hear from a big lump of a bloke that doesn't constantly eat huge volumes of food to maintain weight. Must be an idle cvnt out of the gym pmsl

I've got a thick waist too so look like I'm carrying more timber than I am, although currently I'm just carrying too much lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Today was chest..

I selected dumbell incline flys as a PE movement.built up from warm up 16 reps to working weight over 4 sets (oops) and did 3 heavy sets and then my 2 triple drop sets...I wont joke....with the Dnp in full swing I was fuking listless today,

Went on to 4 sets of flat bench press maxing out on only 120 kg...so well low then it was 4 sets of dips and 4 sets of lower cable flys for lower pecs.

I then did the pre exhaust on tri's...tri cable extensions with the now familiar 3 sets up to working, 3 working sets and 2 triple drop sets. Then it was the seated tri press with 2.5 plates each side (usually 3) and believe it or not cable kick backs for 4 and i dont even care if you laugh - i was smashed


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

in to support a fellow glaswegian :beer:

that and take ye down the pub and fcuk the diet off :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Legs up chillin

View attachment 123271


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just saying hi from milan.....finishwd dnp ages ago at 17 5......weigh 18 4 on rebound with good gear and good eating and the training is working a treat


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there a hotel gym Uriel?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Have to say good journal,,very good build to,,well done ya c?nt ya :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed

Good luck you old haggis munching cnut


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Is there a hotel gym Uriel?


I just got here bro and have 2 days work so not sure......avatar is about 15 minutes ols so not too bad for the heaviest I have eber been


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Muriel,

Only you could have a journal with no updates in 

And what this 40's, missed a few years haven't you!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see a journal with different style of training. Should be informative. Good luck.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this can never learn too muchz


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Muriel,
> 
> Only you could have a journal with no updates in
> 
> And what this 40's, missed a few years haven't you!!


Im in my 40s ya bugger.....late 40s.....only just

The pre exhaust like this is bloody hard.....I love the hard graft tho


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like it when say I did chest. ....then I think cool just tris now....but then remember I have to do the pre exhaust......its mentally harder.....3 cable pushsown sets buolding up to full weight....and the 2 triple drop sets....im smashed THEN.....its a full normal 8 sets on tris.....love it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lookin good mate!

How's the type of training you're doin workin for you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Lookin good mate!
> 
> How's the type of training you're doin workin for you?


Cheers bud....mint back avvy on u too....

Its brill....im 18 stone 4 for the first time and not tooo fat


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Cheers bud....mint back avvy on u too....
> 
> Its brill....im 18 stone 4 for the first time and not tooo fat


The other one was a bit racy so got a gym type AVI up just for you

How has it affected your strength, if at all?. Glad its workin for you man you really are lookin in good nick


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> The other one was a bit racy so got a gym type AVI up just for you
> 
> How has it affected your strength, if at all?. Glad its workin for you man you really are lookin in good nick


Strength has dippwd after the exhaust but my mate jase says it comes back to as it was before as you get fitter and stronger


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have added another weapon to my nutrition.....a friends gf does juicing and has started a wee business delivering them around....I get one every day om at home now......therw is 17 different raw veggies herds and fruit in each one. ...I been on them a couple of weeks and really do notice.....she makea them dresh and we drink them well within the 8 hours to get as much live enzymes and butrition as possible....I get a quid discount a bottle too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

added a little tren enth in today at 200mg ew


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> added a little tren enth in today at 200mg ew


I'm on 300mg tren ew,a right snappy Cnut and rapey too so Jens happy. Glad to see your still at it bro


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I'm on 300mg tren ew,a right snappy Cnut and rapey too so Jens happy. Glad to see your still at it bro


always at it bud - yeah i might up the dose a wee bit but i like to keep the tren sides at bay and savour a wee bonus from it amazing qualities.

Dude you need to stop being a retarded lazy cnut and get some up to date pics up - surely youve improved since that avvy?? we were ripping the p1ss out of that about 2 years ago?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> always at it bud - yeah i might up the dose a wee bit but i like to keep the tren sides at bay and savour a wee bonus from it amazing qualities.
> 
> Dude you need to stop being a retarded lazy cnut and get some up to date pics up - surely youve improved since that avvy?? we were ripping the p1ss out of that about 2 years ago?


I'm like a silent assassin. Going to let everyone think I look as sh!te as my avi,then boom.........

Quite when the boom will materialise god only knows but you're right,I do need to update it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I'm like a silent assassin. Going to let everyone think I look as sh!te as my avi,then boom.........
> 
> Quite when the boom will materialise god only knows but you're right,I do need to update it


and this Jen sort has been a feature for a while too - you gone all sensible an poofy and got loved up?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

luther1 said:


> I'm like a silent assassin. Going to let everyone think I look as sh!te as my avi,then boom.........
> 
> Quite when the boom will materialise god only knows but you're right,I do need to update it


Doing a bloody good job of it so far


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Doing a bloody good job of it so far


ben - remember what the thick cnut was like when he first joined up?

fuking around telling us he had no cam phone - didnt know how to post a pic - excuse after excuse then boom - up came some skinny pot bellied trex armed f**got and he's been on gear about 2 years solid now....(the first 1 was on bunk gear through) lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> ben - remember what the thick cnut was like when he first joined up?
> 
> fuking around telling us he had no cam phone - didnt know how to post a pic - excuse after excuse then boom - up came some skinny pot bellied trex armed f**got and he's been on gear about 2 years solid now....(the first 1 was on bunk gear through) lol


Pmsl yeah nothings changed, his camera nor his pysique


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> and this Jen sort has been a feature for a while too - you gone all sensible an poofy and got loved up?


Haha,no. She's very quiet so we're quite the opposite. It's only a couple of days a week so we don't see each other enough to fall out lol.

There's only so many socks you can starch until you need the real thing and she quite likes it when the tren kicks in so its happy days


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Doing a bloody good job of it so far


Can't rush perfection benjy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Uriel said:


> ben - remember what the thick cnut was like when he first joined up?
> 
> fuking around telling us he had no cam phone - didnt know how to post a pic - excuse after excuse then boom - up came some skinny pot bellied trex armed f**got and he's been on gear about 2 years solid now....(the first 1 was on bunk gear through) lol


 :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:


> around 3500 to grow, 2800 to shrink and 4500 to get fat lol


You lucky ****er, I'm only 13 stone 3 and need 4500+ to grow


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> You lucky ****er, I'm only 13 stone 3 and need 4500+ to grow


thrifty gene evidence lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

KJW said:


> Subbed this as well to see how you progress (if and when any updates are forthcoming!) as it's similar to something I tried a few years ago and had some success with for a short period of time.


its too early for any real progress but im a tad leaner and a tad harder already


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good to see this - 18 stone, conservative gear, conservative food, hard work and patience!!

Been in the game a long time, u seem to know what works best for u.

Good luck


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheers fatstuff.....yeah I suppose to break massive grounds I could try sometbing wild gear wise but im happy refining and improving on a sensible ish regime for now


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> You lucky ****er, I'm only 13 stone 3 and need 4500+ to grow


Are you a midget? As you look pretty big in your avi


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you a midget? As you look pretty big in your avi


got no legs from the knees down


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

luther1 said:


> got no legs from the knees down


Oh, awkward....... :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, awkward....... :lol:


cnut should be called igotcallipers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you a midget? As you look pretty big in your avi


Haha I'm 5'10".

Quads like a Pakistani's ankle, keeping your legs small makes your Willy look bigger :thumb:


----------

